# Georgian or Victorian set novels



## lilacstarflower (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey, as some of you know I'm pretty obsessed with these sorts of novels. Rather than re-read all my classics again this summer, I want to sink my teeth into some new stories.

Anyone any recommendations?


----------



## kerr511 (Jun 26, 2008)

_The French Lieutenant's Woman_ by John Fowles is a must read for anyone who enjoys Victorian or Victorian inspired fiction. I can not stress this enough.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks - was giving up hope on this thread hehe

Now - was that made into a movie with Meryl Streep? Or has my mind wandered elsewhere?


----------



## BOURBON (Jun 26, 2008)

lilacstarflower said:


> Hey, as some of you know I'm pretty obsessed with these sorts of novels. Rather than re-read all my classics again this summer, I want to sink my teeth into some new stories.
> 
> Anyone any recommendations?


 
If you are open to Edwardian...try E Phillips Oppenheim. The books are not brilliantly written, but they are wonderful melodramas, full of bizzarre characters, period detail and attitudes. Very OTT.


----------



## kerr511 (Jun 26, 2008)

lilacstarflower said:


> Thanks - was giving up hope on this thread hehe
> 
> Now - was that made into a movie with Meryl Streep? Or has my mind wandered elsewhere?


 
It was. They had to change things considerably in order to capture some aspects of the novel which are not really adaptable to film however.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Bourbon - not heard of Oppenheim, will check into that one


----------



## BOURBON (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/ephillipsoppenheim/


----------



## lilacstarflower (Jun 26, 2008)

I hang my head in shame - he's British!

Thought I had exhausted the list of British authors...


----------

